# How much does the FSB:DRAM ratio matter ?



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi guys !

I need to replace a failing memory stick. I can either buy 1 stick of what I had before to complete my pair (Corsair VS1GB667D2) or buy 2 new sticks of Kingston 1Gb KHX6400D2/1G. Timings are 5-5-5-15 for both models.

My P4 631 D0 runs at a 800Mhz FSB (4 x 200). Would a 1:2 FSBRAM ratio allow for better performances than my current 3:5 ratio ? I've read that it helps to have the RAM and FSB in sync (1:1 ratio), is that because of the whole number ratio (1:1, 1:2) or is it only true with the 1:1 ratio ?

I intended to buy a 1066Mhz Core 2 Duo, overclock the FSB to 1333Mhz and use my 667Mhz RAM at a 1:1 ratio. In this case would the 800Mhz RAM be a bad choice ? (I'm not sure yet that the P5B Deluxe can hold 1333Mhz, the P5B-SE can) 

Any other advantages using the Kingston over the Corsair ? What can be done with PC2-6400 that can't be done with PC2-5300 ? How likely is it that 1600Mhz FSB CPU's and motherboards reach the mainstream market (not talking about the quad core extreme here) and still use DDR2 RAM ?

If it helps my current motherboard (Asus P5B deluxe) uses a P965 chipset and has a max FSB of 1066Mhz (officially). The KHX6400D2/1G is not on the QVL list, is that a problem ? (the KHX6400D2LL/1G = the low latency CL 4 version is on the QVL list)

Also is it normal that 1 stick of Kingston HyperX PC2-6400 sells cheaper than 1 stick of Corsair Value PC2-5300 ? With the added (and completely useless) heatsink and the better specs I'd have expected a higher price.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

justpassingby said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I need to replace a failing memory stick. I can either buy 1 stick of what I had before to complete my pair (Corsair VS1GB667D2) or buy 2 new sticks of Kingston 1Gb KHX6400D2/1G. Timings are 5-5-5-15 for both models.
> 
> ...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your all your answers Joe ! ray:

How "bad" is really the Kingston memory ? If DDR2-800 is the best choice my local retailer only sells the Kingston KHX6400D2/1G (I don't want to buy online, lifetime warranty with the manufacturer doesn't help much when sending one stick oversea costs as much as the stick itself and it takes 3 weeks to get a replacement one)

I doub't I'll be overclocking past 1600Mhz in a near future so as long as the Kingston is stable in dual channel at its rated frequency and timings it's ok. I've always used value memory, can't afford high prices modules right now.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont say Kingston is BAD for us here in the U.S. we have alot of choices and there are some better choices

but I wouldnt not use kingston especially if they are priced right they arent the favorite son of overclockers but they will overclock some


----------

